

Show HN: Building a web app in 24hrs - jcnotchrist
http://blog.blackballsoftware.com/2011/04/03/from-conception-to-customers-in-24-hours-how-we-built-a-successful-startup-overnight/

======
vyrotek
Nice work. +1 for .Net!

 _This allows my web layer to have no project reference to my data layer, and
forces my developers to explicitly call the logic/service layers every time
they want some data._

I totally feel your pain for Linq. I'm a .Net guy myself and when we went full
time on our startup we went with C# and I vowed to never fall into the traps
and horrible mistakes I saw at past jobs using Linq2Sql and EF. Before POCO
was available for EF I was masking the entities with Interfaces so that the
web layer had no way to make 'extra queries'. I'd love to learn more about how
you used T4/POCO/EF together to clean up this constant problem.

I've also wanted an excuse to use Unity for something... haven't had the
chance yet.

------
aymeric
Nice to see a .net app done quickly in this sea of RoR / django weekend apps.

------
toc2000
Your story is really inspiring and it's a nice 24h achievement. How did you
select the vital functionalities? It must be hard to release only the minimum
and to not add any "nice to have" functionality.

~~~
jcnotchrist
Thanks. Selecting the vital functions was difficult. But actually not as
difficult as a "proper" development process. We didn't have to consult a big
team of people with divergent interests, we didn't have any research on
customer preference to analyze. There were just two people, 24 hours (greatly
limits what you can do) and a relatively clear view of the end product (a map
that shows the location of people whose FB status is single).

Sure, we could have gone over the 24hr limit and do a few more "nice to have"
functions. After all, this is not a commercial contracts where the time
constraint is real. But we stuck to our plan, put our pride aside and just
accepted that the product will look a bit bit crusty (and people will tell
us).

So far, no regrets - while we feel a bit embarrassed when people give us
negative feedback, at least the app is out there and criticisms will only make
it better.

~~~
JonLim
I left a comment already on the post, but negative feedback is bound to
happen, the best part is that you can update and iterate based on the feedback
since you got it out there so quickly.

Don't be embarrassed. ;)

------
jcnotchrist
We would love to get your feedback on our project - thanks!

